# Best resources on all the parables of Jesus



## Pergamum

When asked to teach I have been concentrating heavily on the parables of Jesus - but some are quite hard to understand.

What are the best resources on the parables? Sermons, lectures, commentaries, etc?

Prioritize the concise and clearest. 

Also prioritize those that center most directly around "the kingdom of heaven is like...." 

These materials are to be translated into another language for lessons.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/Jesus-parables-28767/


----------



## KMK

"The Presence of the Future" by George Eldon Ladd
"The Coming of the Kingdom" by Herman Ridderbos

Andrew probably knows where they are available online!


----------



## Poimen

I second Ridderbos. However I think it would be very difficult to translate.


----------



## Iconoclast

An exposition of the parables by Benjamin Keach- Kregel reprint publications


----------



## py3ak

Try Alfred Edersheim _The Life and Times of Jesus the Messiah_. While he may have a lot of rhetorical flourishes that would be hard to translate, I think the marrow of it should be reproducible. Here is one online edition.


----------



## Leslie

A modern source--for your own understanding though not really translatable--is Kenneth E. Bailey: Poet and Peasant and Through Peasant Eyes. He deals with the parables of Luke, especially the historical/cultural settings.


----------

